# ✿ || free pixel | closed



## doveling (May 6, 2015)

hio!! to celebrate my username change (i was poppet ohoho) 
i will be doing possibly 1 - 2 free blinking pixels!!

i will be bringing back my old pixels that i used to sell here.. mini pixels!!
they are fast and cute so yay!! they are 50x50 so they can be used for your icon for deviantart or whatever you'd like!

so just post a ref & the word _*avengers*_ somewhere in your post! since i am now again obsessed with marvel~
also if you would like one but missed out getting picked, i do these for rlc, so you can pm me about that~~



Spoiler: finished pixels
















​


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 6, 2015)

Spoiler







Could you consider mine please. Ohhh the avengers.


----------



## himeki (May 6, 2015)

Me please!

The Avengers will avenge your username!
RIP poppet!


----------



## Kailah (May 6, 2015)

qq mine pleaseeee~~? https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8789/17192718308_72fb541f80_o.png

also.. AVA RESPOND TO MY PMs or else no avengers for u  /shot C|


----------



## kassie (May 6, 2015)

Maybe my OC?:


Spoiler:  











I love the *avengers *movies! My favorite character is Iron Man.

Thank you for considering ♥


----------



## doveling (May 6, 2015)

super dooper cute characters!! lemme go get some instanoodles and i'll be back to pick i guess?

btw the avengers are great amirite??


----------



## MayorGong (May 6, 2015)

Could you consider one of my OCs? *x* or *x*? Thank you in advance! This weekend Im going to see the new movie of the avengers ; v ;


----------



## Zane (May 6, 2015)

[ref]

I never saw the Avengers movie(s?) but I know most of what happens thanks 2 tumblr spoilers rip


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 6, 2015)

I guess I could try these two again, either one is fine. ;w;
Aaaaaaaavengers. IDK much the avengers, *cries* don't kill meee. I've never seen the movies.



Spoiler:  










Spoiler: Art by Other Artists








By kyukon




By buuunii




By Donacabana








Spoiler:  










Spoiler: Angel Wings & Art by Other Artists








Angel Wings Ref





By computertrash




By ssvv227




By kyukon




By buuunii


----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 6, 2015)

Oh man, id love it if you did mine c:

her hair is green now - u -

Also, i enjoyed this quite alot. Its if the avenhers were ten times manlier
http://www.cracked.com/blog/if-avengers-were-10-times-manlier/

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can get you a way better reference tomorrow if you like mine xD


----------



## galacticity (May 6, 2015)

Hopefully you'll consider my little cutie. ❤ http://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAADVHh7Wegtmg

Sorry if the reference isn't good enough! I still need to make a page.

also, really excited about the new Avengers movie! Cap is my fave.


----------



## Witch (May 6, 2015)

Congrats by your new name... ooooh, is later and you only draw 3 free pixel.... in other time c: Are lovely pixels


----------



## Jint (May 6, 2015)

refs [1] [2] << your pick!!
cries I heard the new avengers movie came out but I haven't watched it yet eeeee
and congrats on your user change!!
​


----------



## DaCoSim (May 6, 2015)

Oooh! Congrats!!! My brother is taking my mom to see the avengers this weekend! I'd luv to be considered  



Spoiler: my mayor, Midori


----------



## cheezyfries (May 6, 2015)

congrats on getting the name change!
maybe my mayor? [x]
this weekend i'm seeing avengers: age of ultron and i'm so excited!!


----------



## Alvery (May 6, 2015)

Ahh congrats! :> I've never watched the Avengers, but I know all the spoilers, haha 

Maybe Mimosa or Yaeha?


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 6, 2015)

Congratulations on the name change! I've never watched the Avengers myself, but one of my friends is so obsessed with the movies, so I hear a lot about it!

Would you possibly consider drawing a pixel of Hiyoko Saionji, from SDR2? Please and thanks!


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 6, 2015)

Everyone's so excited about The Avengers.  

She's a little complicated, but wouldn't she make an adorable little pixel?
http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Boho chibi?sort=3&page=1

Thank you for considering "us".  (; <3


----------



## doveling (May 6, 2015)

@zane
here you go!!

will do a few more tomorrow! im dead tired.. been too busy watching the flash lately so sorry for slow responses!
but do keep your posts up <3


----------



## Zane (May 6, 2015)

peoyne said:


> @zane
> here you go!!
> 
> will do a few more tomorrow! im dead tired.. been too busy watching the flash lately so sorry for slow responses!
> but do keep your posts up <3



oh my goddddd look at this perfect cinnamon roll i'm cryin
i'm so happy thank you so much for making him!! I've loved your pixels since i first saw them wahhhh this gives me the shot of life i need to get through the rest of the morning, bless you based poppet! 
ᕙ( * •̀ ᗜ •́ * )ᕗ i mean peoyne (your new name is cool btw)
rest well!! and good luck with any more you might do. you have a fantastic talent!


----------



## Luminescence (May 6, 2015)

Oooh Peoyne is a really pretty name. Also the Avengers are great but you know who's even better? Loki is. Precious bby.


Spoiler: udumbara






[Character profile]
[Wardrobe references]
[Version from another game]

I don't have proper reference pictures for this sobi'msosorry. Your pixels are really cute though! Thanks for considering ♥


​


----------



## mugii (May 6, 2015)

could u do ava from avas demon? (if ur still doing these :0 ) obsessed with her rn lmao



Spoiler:  or wrathia if u know who she is c:












ur new user is cute btw!! (lmao everyone is getting new users now,, including me >.< ) all my friends saw avengers age of ultron and im so jealous :///


----------



## LeilaChan (May 6, 2015)

One of my ocs please!?
Ah I love the name change BTW 
Oh and the avengers are awesome


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

wow! the best artist ever is doing pixels <3




Spoiler: avengers










​


----------



## Kirindrake (May 6, 2015)

*Crai* am I too late for this? Those pixels are adorable. ;u; Nice name btw!

Well in case I'm not, some refs: -full- and a chibi version of my mayor is on my sig. :3

 I happen to like the avengers a lot, by the way... but I like Loki a lot, too... UwU


----------



## oreo (May 6, 2015)

Omg, I'm going to watch the new *Avengers* this Tuesday because of half-price movie tickets, woo!
Congrats on your new username change! I'm saving up my tbt to change my username too. :L


Spoiler: my mayor u w u


----------



## doveling (May 6, 2015)

@everyone 
all are considered!! will be at school for the next 7hours.. :-;; so yap this is still open for requests!



teavii said:


> could u do ava from avas demon? (if ur still doing these :0 ) obsessed with her rn lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH when i was reading through the thread the name ava caught my eye... i'm an ava too :')
considered <33



Zane said:


> oh my goddddd look at this perfect cinnamon roll i'm cryin
> i'm so happy thank you so much for making him!! I've loved your pixels since i first saw them wahhhh this gives me the shot of life i need to get through the rest of the morning, bless you based poppet!
> ᕙ( * •̀ ᗜ •́ * )ᕗ i mean peoyne (your new name is cool btw)
> rest well!! and good luck with any more you might do. you have a fantastic talent!



huffff im sooo happy you like'd it!! <33
/hug no worries!! i really had fun pixelling him! so demonically cute ya know?
p.s tysm for the bless ahh!!


----------



## Keitara (May 6, 2015)

waaaaaaah I love your pixels poppet! URGH I mean peoyne!! Haha I'm so used to poppet >-< Congrats for changing your username! AVENGERS!

please consider my oc's Keitara or Akyo, again xD


Spoiler: refs















or if you are tired of seeing them, here is my adopt:


Spoiler: ref















thank you for this opportunity!


----------



## mugii (May 6, 2015)

peoyne said:


> //snip


omg  thank u (lmao i thought ava was just ur mayor name)


----------



## eggs (May 6, 2015)

omg!! so cute!
could you do bee from bee and puppycat?


Spoiler:  avengers is pretty cool~


----------



## Zanessa (May 6, 2015)

[ Le ref ]

My friends saw the Avengers movie and said it was awesome. I heard other say it sucked though.


----------



## buuunii (May 6, 2015)

if you're still doing this id love to have one of my ocs, credit to you lolol









and omg i loved the avengers age of ultron SO MANY FEELS


----------



## Pokemanz (May 6, 2015)

Cuuute pixels omg ;w;

[Refff]

Never been into the Avengers o:


----------



## Level 753 Dork (May 7, 2015)

why do people have better art than me ;;;;
here's refs of mayor chancey! (sorry if it's bad quality sodfsdfkdsfs)
http://imgur.com/a/x2bPM
her outfit if needed: http://moridb.com/catalogs/rmu30sgbN7
ty so much for this !
(i can literally wait forever bc i love your art as much as you love avengers ~!)


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

Ref in my sig~!
Please do consider me 


avengers too


----------



## Cam1 (May 9, 2015)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7617/16227774624_575c72c98c_o.png
Avengers are Lmost as awesome as you are for doing this freebie thing!


----------



## g u m m i (May 9, 2015)

what program do you use? I'm looking for a new art program.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 9, 2015)

Err..

Could you possibly do my character?
I really love the new avengers movie.


Spoiler: Ref:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 9, 2015)

g u m m i said:


> what program do you use? I'm looking for a new art program.


I believe she uses GraphicsGale, and maybe a hint of photoshop.
http://www.humanbalance.net/gale/us/index.html


----------



## g u m m i (May 10, 2015)

thanks!


----------



## doveling (May 11, 2015)

working on someone's at the moment!
but here is a free pixel of amethyst i did a few days ago



g u m m i said:


> what program do you use? I'm looking for a new art program.



yup like chibi said, i use graphicsgale, but instead of photoshop for animating, i use jasc animation


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 11, 2015)

peoyne said:


> working on someone's at the moment!
> but here is a free pixel of amethyst i did a few days ago
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for that, *googles jasc animation*!


----------



## doveling (May 11, 2015)

@skeletique


ALSO MADE A PIXEL TUTORIAL, VISIT IT HERE!


----------



## Peebers (May 11, 2015)

IM CRYIGN PLEASE DO IT 

THE AVENGERS WILL BE V PROUD OF YOU 



Spoiler: stupid ref of my mayor









uhm please don't do her glasses ;u; just give her blue eyes!!


----------



## Prabha (May 11, 2015)

oh god these are so cute.. If you want to make my favorite anime character, Kaneki - I'll give u a free hug



Spoiler:  Kaneki







If you do decide to do him, you can look up different images of him if you want. Just make sure his hair is white.

Oh! And avengers


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 11, 2015)

I'll also post Lacy because why the freak not.
Do I have to mention avengers again? Cause again, IDK a thing. *hides*


Spoiler:  










Spoiler: Hair Ref


----------



## doveling (May 13, 2015)

@galacticity
here you go!!


----------



## galacticity (May 13, 2015)

peoyne said:


> @galacticity
> here you go!!



holy mother of mozzarella it's _beautiful_
thank you so much!! c':


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 13, 2015)

I know you've already done art for me, but these are just too cute!! ^-^"




Spoiler: ref



Reference Chart:

View attachment 90730

Far Away:

View attachment 90731

View attachment 90732

Up Close (Long hair haired preferred please!): 

View attachment 90734

View attachment 90736

For more references please click here!



Captain America is my favorite Avenger~ 
('Cause he's hot... XD)


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 28, 2015)

I would love a pixel



Spoiler







Thank you for considering


----------



## Melonyy (Jun 28, 2015)

Spoiler: Avengers



Pick either one


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 28, 2015)

Uh, I don't think this is going on anymore? Last post was over a month ago...


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh...that is my fault for checking before I posted.


----------



## doveling (Jun 28, 2015)

ah yes this shop is supposed to be closed, totally forgot, thanks for the interest though c:~


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2015)

I'll close this here then so there's no future confusion.


----------

